
Soon the yuan will pass the dollar as the 'supreme currency' - gaelian
http://www.businessinsider.com/yuan-will-pass-dollar-as-supreme-currency-2015-9?IR=T
======
bunfunton
That was a really bad article.

~~~
gricardo99
Agreed. Terrible, rambling, is there no editor checking these articles before
publishing?

